# Gambles Hiawatha



## fattommy (Jun 21, 2010)

Ebay item 350364355249
Hi everyone.  I've been watching this bike for a long time.  I think it's so cool looking.  My question is-
Do you think the reason the forks look broken is because there is a rubber part missing or something?
Also, is this springer design a good one?  Apparently the seller thinks so because he keeps listing it for $400 plus shipping.
Would some kind Hiawatha expert help me with the particulars of this old bike before I make a big mistake and buy it or not?
Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 22, 2010)

The fork tube and blades are bent and probably scrap. That front end is not a springer,those are called truss rods and are for looks only. That bike is not worth $400.00 and that is why he still has it. You can find a much nicer bike or project for that amount of money.If you're stuck on this one,offer him $75.00,that's about all it's worth in parts,it needs everything to be a nice rider.

Pat


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 22, 2010)

fattommy said:


> Ebay item 350364355249
> Hi everyone.  I've been watching this bike for a long time.  I think it's so cool looking.  My question is-
> Do you think the reason the forks look broken is because there is a rubber part missing or something?
> Also, is this springer design a good one?  Apparently the seller thinks so because he keeps listing it for $400 plus shipping.
> ...



I think PCHiggin might be mistaken on the fork. That fork has an internal spring in it. You can see the pivot point in the second picture. I can't remember the name for it but I had a girls model and the fork worked quite well. You are right, there is obviusly something wrong with the fork and in my opinion PCHiggin is right, I wouldn't pay 400 bux for it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree that bike is not worth 400$. The fork is a shock-ease suspention fork and I dont think its bent but the spring in the steer tube definatly has a problem. If you look up both Shelby and Hiawatha bikes on nostalgic.net you can get a better look at the fork and what it should look like.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle141.htm


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2010)

i have two of those with shockease forks and its looks like the spring is worn out in the fork, one of mine is getting worn out and its starting to look something like that but not as bad, The weld may have broken in the fork also, its hard to tell with those pictures. The fact is that the parts aren't all correct and the only thing going for it was the fork so i dont predict that bike being sold anytime soon unless the price comes way down. I dont think I've paid a total of 300 including the parts I bought to put together those bikes although if I find a tank for either of them I might spend the extra cash since they dont come up very often if at all, I wonder if they are more rare than a hanging schwinn canti tank, I've seen more of those tanks than the one I need.


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2010)

this is cooler http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Firesto...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b2d09be0


----------



## OldRider (Jun 22, 2010)

OMG! My two favorite colors on a bike, black and orange/red. That one will easily top the 400 they want for that Hiawatha!


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive never seen a monark with that rack,train light, chainguard  and that color scheme all together.


----------

